# ASRock Z77 Extreme6



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 3, 2012)

ASRock > Products > Z77 Extreme6

Hi guys, is anybody using ASRock Z77 Extreme6 mobo ? I just ordered it from theitdepot.com as I could not find anyone selling it in Pune. I'll be using it for my second build (1st one is with Maximus V Gene which has gone for RMA with Asus) paring it with i5-3570K and Corsair 1600MHz 8GB. Online reviews seems to sugest it being a more-than-decent mobo with all the features packed (i.e. most bangs for the bucks). Digit also gave Extreme4 mobo good reviews in latest issue, which is younger sibling of Extreme6.
But I would like to have first hand opinions and would like to know who is using it so if I've any doubts during installation i can ask for help.


----------



## ico (Aug 3, 2012)

This guy has it - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/133042.html 

yea, it's a good motherboard.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 3, 2012)

ico said:


> This guy has it - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/133042.html
> 
> yea, it's a good motherboard.



Thx man !!!... just psoted a msg on his profile... lets see what he says if he is still active on forums


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 3, 2012)

Extreme 6 is a good board if you can get it <12.5K price tag.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 3, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Extreme 6 is a good board if you can get it *<12.5K *price tag.



buhuhu... Got it for 13k... Could not find it for sell anywhere else than theitdepot.com when I ordered.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 3, 2012)

Still a good deal consider the ever increasing price of products.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 7, 2012)

Got ASRock Z77 Extreme6 delivered by DTDC guys yesterday. To my surprise rig posted on the first power-on itself....And this acertains that all my components are fit'n'fine ( so they were not cause of my Asus Maximus V Gene having problems with DIMM slots).....  very happy. 
My build is ready now (Windows 7 is still updating as my copy of it is 1.5 years old). Guys any idea which online vendor has latest copy of Winodws 7 Ultimate or Home Premium 64 bit at cheapest rate ?
Will post some pics and details in show-off section.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 7, 2012)

Post a link to you pics in show off section here.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 7, 2012)

just posted in there.....


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/...50ti-sli-asrock-z77-extreme6.html#post1722813


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 7, 2012)

^^ Oh didn't understand these two links are from you. 
At 13K, Extreme6 is a good deal..


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 7, 2012)

Thx for undestanding....  I joined this forum last week only... so I'm totally unkown to you... 
Hoping to contribute in big ways to the forum.


----------

